# y / lui, leur - choix du pronom conjoint indirect pour des personnes, objets, animés, inanimés



## Vive la France!!

En ce qui concerne les pronoms *y* et *lui*, est-ce qu'on peut utiliser ce dernier pour:

les pays
les animaux?

J'ai rencontré dernièrement sur internet, l'exemple suivant:

Les Celtes s'installent en Bretagne et ils *lui* donnent le nom....

Pourquoi est-ce qu'on a utilisé le pronom *lui *au lieu du pronom *y*?
J'appris que c'est le pronom *y *qui remplace:

les endroits 
les animaux

mais non le pronom *lui*!!  

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer leurs emplois?


MERCI D'AVANCE

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Ploupinet

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une règle de cette sorte pour ces pronoms. Il me semble bien que "lui" peut bien s'appliquer à ce que tu veux ! Par contre, je vois mal "y" s'appliquer à un animal... 
A moins que j'oublie un détail, ces deux pronoms n'ont pas le même usage. "Lui", dans ce cas bien précis, signifie "à quelqu'un/quelque chose". "Y", quant à lui, pourrait plutôt représenter un remplaçant de "là-bas" qu'on place avant le verbe.


----------



## Francois114

Ouh la la, vaste question !

"y" est le pronom qui renvoie à un référent introduit par à ou dans :

j'y pense = je pense à ça
j'y vais = je vais à Paris (ou à Tombouctou...!)
j'y mets un peu de cannelle (= dans le punch)

avec deux "exceptions" importantes :
- une personne ou un être animé ne peut pas être pronominalisée par "y"
- une catégorie de verbes qui ont un objet "indirect" (autrefois on disait un "complément d'attribution") : donner quelquechose à quelqu'un, dire, prêter, parler, etc. pour lesquels le pronom est toujours lui, même si c'est un être inanimé.

je pense à lui (= je pense à Jacques) exception n° 1
je lui parle (= je parle à Jacques) exception n°2
je lui donne un nom (à mon chien, à la Bretagne, à un cratère sur la Lune...)
Votre exemple (donner un nom à quelqu'un ou à quelque chose) correspond donc à l'exception n° 2.

Il arrive que le parler populaire ignore cette règle n°2 : "J'y ai donné le nom de Médor" (= à mon chien) mais ce n'est pas standard, bien sûr !

Bon, j'espère que c'est plus clair et que vous comprendrez que la règle que vous connaissiez est seulement partiellement exacte. En tous cas, c'est un fonctionnement très complexe et ma réponse n'est qu'une première approche...

François


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut!
Je ne suis pas sûre si l'on emploie le pronom "lui" ou bien "y" avec le verbe "préférer". Par ex. :
1. "Que penses-tu de ce candidat? -- Je lui préfère le premier." (on a vu deux candidats)
2. "Comment trouves-tu ce parfum ? -- J'y préfère l'autre." (on a senti deux parfum)
Je sais qu'on utilise "lui" pour désigner une personne et "y" pour une chose. Mais mon ancien prof m'a dit qu'on utilisait "lui" dans tous les deux cas à cause du verbe "préférer". Je n'ai pas été convaincue, d'où ma question.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## madolo

oui, on dira "je lui préfère l'autre / le premier" dans les deux cas


----------



## janpol

ton ancien professeur a raison !


----------



## tilt

_Préférer _n'est pas le seul verbe dont l'objet indirect introduit par _à _est remplacé par _lui _plutôt que _y_. _Comparer_, _ajouter_ ou _soustraire_, par exemple, suivent la même règle_.
_
Je n'avais jamais réalisé cela, et en y réfléchissant, je me dis que c'est peut-être bien la présence d'un objet direct qui transforme l'objet indirect _y_ en _lui_.
Je vais chercher d'autres exemples et d'éventuels contre-exemples. D'ici là, quelque grammairien émérite et documenté aura-t-il peut-être confirmé mon intuition.


----------



## CapnPrep

Il y a aussi des verbes qui prennent _lui/leur_ sans objet direct : _succéder_, _convenir/aller_.


----------



## janpol

avec "ajouter", j'emploierais "y" : "je prends une livre de farine, j'y ajoute 200 grammes de sucre..."


----------



## tilt

Il me semble que l'emploi de _y_, ici, est à comparer à celui de _en_ pour soustraire : _je prends un kilo et j'*en* soustrais une livre..._ Mais c'est un complément _de lieu _qui est alors évoqué.
En tant que complément _d'objet_ second, je dirais bien _lui _: _je lui ajoute... , je lui soustrais..._


----------



## Vive la France!!

BONJOUR A TOUS!!

Pour ce qui est des pronoms: _*lui *_et _*y*_:

lequel des deux est utilisé comme complément d'objet second?

[…]

MERCI D'AVANCE


----------



## Pinairun

Le Complément d'Objet Second (C.O.S.) indique à qui profite ou à qui nuit l'action faite par le sujet. Ce complément, introduit par une préposition, est rattaché à un verbe qui est déjà construit avec un COD (après ce dernier, il vient donc en second) :

Quand une phrase comprend un COD et un COI:
- le COD s'appelle toujours le complément d'objet direct.
- le COI change de nom et devient le complément d'objet second : COS.

«*Mylène écrit une lettre à Pierre*».
- "Juliette" > est le sujet.
- "Une lettre" > est COD.
- "à Pierre" > est COI et dans cet exemple il devient COS vu qu'il suit un COD.

*«Mylène lui écrit une lettre»*
-"Mylène" > est le sujet.
*-"Lui"* > est COI et dans le cet exemple il devient *COS* vu qu'il suit un COD.
-"Une lettre" > est COD.

Le COS est un COI employé avec *un verbe transitif direct*.
Salut


----------



## Anna-chonger

Donc d'après TILT, on n'a absolument aucun besoin d'utiliser un pronom après "préférer" ? C'est juste un exemple, qui ne peut peut-être couvrir tous les cas. L'intérêt en est d'aider à comprendre. 

D'ailleurs, Tilt, avez-vous trouvé des documents ou exemples sur l'exigence de "lui" au lieu de "y" pour des objets inanimés ?


CapnPrep said:


> Il y a aussi des verbes qui prennent _lui/leur_ sans objet direct : _succéder_, _convenir/aller_.


Ah bon, alors on peut dire : "Une voiture est passée, une autre _lui_ succèdait." ???
Et j'ai du mal à concevoir des exemples de "convenir" et "aller" où on emploie "lui" pour désigner des choses inanimées...


----------



## neben

"y" c'est un peu plus compliqué...

c'est utilisé comme "lui" mais pour un objet, une chose
Par exemple, pour remplacer "je pense à Jean" on peut dire "je pense à lui" mais pour dire "je pense aux clés" on dira "j'y pense"..

Cela peut remplacer aussi une action entière, ex : (ici à l'impératif) "pense à acheter du pain" peut être rappelé en disant "penses-y" 

Mais ça indique aussi un lieu indéfini
Exemple: "J'y vais" au lieu de "Je vais ici"... ou "j'y suis" au lieu de "je suis ici"..

En fait, tout bien réfléchi, pour répondre à ta question "lequel des deux est utilisé comme complément d'objet second?", *ça ne peut être que "lui"*... "y" ne peut-être (en français correct) COS, parce qu'il me semble que le COS est plus souvent une personne et même quand ce n'est pas le cas, en français correct on dit "lui" et pas "y".. 
_exemple: "je donne un coup à la voiture" => "je lui donne un coup" et non "j'y donne un coup"_

(c'est très dur de repenser à la grammaire de sa propre langue!! j'espère pour toi que des "seniors members" français de word reference apporteront des réponses plus "ordonnées"  )


----------



## janpol

Oui, Vive la France, le COS, c'est "lui" (pour un homme ou pour une femme à la 3è personne) mais pour les autres personnes : me, te, nous, vous, leur
Et si le COD et le COS sont remplacés tous deux par des pronoms personnels l'ordre de ces pronoms est inversé aux 3è personnes : il me le donne (me = cos, le = cod), il te le donne, il *le lui* donne (cod, cos), il nous le donne, il vous le donne, il *le leur* donne (cod, cos).
y" est COI  (penses-tu à ton avenir ? Oui, j'y pense) ou CC de lieu (Est-il à Paris ? oui, il y est).


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
si on veut remplacer le COI de "consacrer", on utilise "y" ou "lui" ?
_Il consacre du temps à la musique._
--- Il _y / lui_ consacre du temps.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
Pour une chose : "y".
Pour une personne, "lui".


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci bien, Fred.
Si j'ai posé cette question bête, c'est qu'il y a bien des exception. Par exemple, 
"On préfère chose B à chose A." -- "On lui préfère chose B."
Donc c'est pour vérifier.


----------



## Montaigne

Certes, j'apprécie le café mais je LUI préfère le thé.
Chose ? Oui.
Objets inanimés......., et le thé a-t-il un âme ?


----------



## Chimel

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec un collègue (et néanmoins ami...) sur la validité de la phrase suivante:

_Lorsque vous déposez plainte à la police, c'est le parquet qui décide de la suite à [...] donner._

L'un de nous deux (je ne vous dis pas qui pour ne pas vous influencer... ) prétend qu'il faut dire "à lui donner", l'autre qu'on a le choix entre "à lui donner" et "à y donner".

Mais peut-être la vérité réside-t-elle dans une troisième voie: il *faut* dire "à y donner"?

Merci de m'apporter vos lumières, je ne suis pas très bien réveillé ce matin et je me mets à douter de ce cas peut-être très simple...


----------



## Diana & Zoe

"à lui donner" serait mon choix. On ne dirait pas "à y donner" en français. Je te cherche plus tard le pourquoi, j'ai pas le temps maintenant ;-)


----------



## Apqmw

Je pense que "la suite à donner" tout court est correct aussi, et moins lourd.


----------



## arundhati

Tout à fait d'accord, je pense que ni "y" ni "à lui" ne conviennent ici. En effet, "donner suite" est une expression en soi, il ne s'agit pas de "donner une suite" ou de "donner la suite".


----------



## tilt

Pour ma part, je ne suis pas d'accord avec Apqmw et Arundhati.
La lourdeur d'une phrase ne se juge pas qu'au nombre de ses mots, et sans pronom, je trouve qu'il manque quelque chose à la phrase.
Il n'est pas question de _donner suite _ou pas (on dirait alors _c'est le parquet qui décide de donner suite_), mais de savoir _quelle suite _donner à la plainte.

Et sans hésiter, je dirais comme Diana & Zoe : _c'est le parquet qui décide de la suite à *lui* donner.
_(ce qui ne garantit pas que ce soit grammaticalement la meilleure option !)


----------



## ChrisPa

hello
pour moi aussi, je dirais plutôt "à donner" ou à la rigueur "à lui donner" (mais pas "à y donner")


----------



## Diana & Zoe

Mais c'est "donner suite _à quelque chose_" (à votre appel, par ex), comme exprimé par tilt. Il faut bien faire mention car le sujet est trop éloigné.


----------



## Chimel

Donc, si on met un pronom, c'est bien à votre avis "la suite à lui donner".

C'est aussi mon opinion! (Philippe, si tu lis ces lignes, j'espère que tu sauras reconnaître ta défaite...) 

Mais c'est vrai que l'on dit aussi "y donner suite", comme dans: "Nous avons bien reçu votre demande, mais malheureusement nous n'avons pas pu y donner suite".

C'est peut-être parce que "suite" est utilisé sans article dans ce dernier exemple? Il y aurait une expression figée "y donner suite" et d'autre part la construction "donner, réserver... une suite à quelque chose"?

N'empêche, c'est curieux...


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
quant au verbe *consacrer*, on utilise quel pronom pour remplacer ce qui est avant ?
ex :
C'est un téléspectateur fidèle d'Antenne 2. Il aime bien les actualités et les magazines diffusés sur cette chaîne. Il _____ consacre chaque jour environ 4 heures.

Merci de me corriger s'il y a des fautes dans la phrase !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

On consacre du temps à qqch --> on *y *consacre du temps.
On consacre du temps à qqun --> on *lui* consacre du temps.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Il y a peu j'ai lu cette phrase-là :
Il aime beaucoup les émissions de cette chaîne, il *lui* consacre 4 heures chaque jour.

Donc ce serait faux ?


----------



## geostan

Plutôt _leur_, n'est-ce pas? Le pronom remplace-t-il _les _é_missions_ ou la chaîne?


----------



## pointvirgule

Puisque le pronom est _lui_ et pas _leur_, il s'ensuit en toute logique qu'il doit remplacer _chaîne_...
La phrase dit qu'il consacre quatre heures par jour à [l'écoute de] cette chaîne.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci à tous les deux ! 
Mais je voudrais aussi savoir s'il est correct d'employer "*y*" dans ce genre de phrase ?
Merci encore !


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Anna,

À mon avis, oui on peut utiliser « y ».  Et je ne crois pas me tromper en disant que dans ce cas, le « y » peut remplacer à la fois « émissions » et « chaîne ».


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

C'est curieux, j'ai l'impression que dans le cas d'objets inanimés je choisirais y ou lui/leur en fonction de la nature de ce qui est consacré ("Son projet, elle *y* consacre _des heures_!" / "Son projet, on peut dire qu'elle *lui* a consacré _toute son attention!_" sont deux phrases qui ne me choquent pas)

Il faut aussi tenir compte de ce que le pronom remplace: pour un verbe à l'infinitif, seul "y" semble possible: "Il adore sa nouvelle voiture et il *lui *consacre deux heures par jour." mais  "Il adore courir et il *y *consacre deux heures par jour."

Y a-t-il une différence de structure profonde qui m'échappe pour l'instant et qui nous fait choisir l'un ou l'autre?


----------



## Anna-chonger

Nicomon said:


> À mon avis, oui on peut utiliser « y ». Et je ne crois pas me tromper en disant que dans ce cas, le « y » peut remplacer à la fois « émissions » et « chaîne ».


Y et lui, y a-t-il un qui est plus courant que l'autre ?


----------



## Nicomon

Je n'ai pas lu de statistiques à ce sujet, mais perso... « y » me viendrait plus spontanément dans ce contexte précis.


----------



## janpol

J'opterais pour "lui" quand on a affaire à un COS car on ne tient pas compte de l'opposition "animé/non animé" ("j'y donne" est incorrect)
ex : "je donne de l'importance (COD) à ce mot (COS) en le soulignant = je lui donne de l'importance.
c'est avec le COI qu'on tient compte de l'opposition "animé/non animé" :
je pense à Luc = je pense à lui.
je pense à mon boulot = j'y pense.
Peut-être une raison de ne pas mettre COS et COI dans le même sac...


----------



## Nicomon

Et dans la phrase précise d'Anna : _Il aime beaucoup les émissions de cette chaîne, il *lui* /*y* consacre 4 heures chaque jour_. 
Dirais-tu _lui_, ou _y_, janpol? Moi le «_ lui_ » de la phrase originale me dérange...


----------



## janpol

je dirais : _Il aime beaucoup les émissions de cette chaîne, il *leur* consacre 4 heures chaque jour._


----------



## Nicomon

Merci janpol.  Tu accordes donc avec émissions, plutôt que chaîne. Je continue de préférer « y »... mais je n'arrive pas à expliquer pourquoi. 

Par exemple cette phrase :
_Il consacre tout son temps libre au sport._ 

Je dirais :  _Il *y* consacre tout son temps libre._


----------



## janpol

Je dirais aussi : _Il *y* consacre tout son temps libre._

la tentation de mettre "y" est en effet très forte... Pourquoi ? Cherchons...
Peut-être parce qu'on sous entend 'à faire du sport" : ce mot est cod de "faire", plus de consacrer.  Peut-être l'idée de "donner" n'est-elle pas évidente ici dans "consacrer" : _Il consacre tout son temps libre au _sport = _Il passe tout son temps libre à faire du sport.
"à faire du sport" est coi, pas cos._
on a parlé de "structure profonde" dans ce fil...


----------



## Nicomon

janpol said:


> la tentation de mettre "y" est en effet très forte... Pourquoi ? Cherchons...


Encore merci, Janpol.

J'imagine que je sous-entend « à écouter les émissions ».
_Il consacre quatre heures chaque jour aux émissions = il passe quatre heures par jour à écouter les émissions._
Il devrait plutôt faire du sport.


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

Oui, c'est moi qui cherchais une structure profonde pour expliquer ce qui nous fait choisir "y" et je commençais à aboutir moi aussi à une conclusion semblable:

Son projet, elle *lui *consacre toute son attention (lui = à son projet)
Son projet, elle *y *consacre tout son temps (= *à travailler* sur son projet)

C'est le même phénomène qui nous fait choisir "ça" comme COD plutôt qu'un pronom objet direct (le/la/les) avec un verbe comme "aimer" ou "adorer":

Ce forum, il* l'adore*: il *lui *consacre tout son temps libre
Le sport, il *adore ça*: il *y* consacre tout son temps libre.

Dans le premier cas, le nom pourrait renvoyer à un _objet concret_ (même s'il est virtuel dans le cas du forum!). Dans le second, à une _activité _ou un _concept abstrait_ qui pourrait être exprimé par un syntagme verbal (*faire du sport*, il adore ça).

Il faudrait tester ça avec un large corpus, mais je crois que c'est quelque chose comme ça qui se passe dans notre cerveau.


----------



## Maître Capello

Personnellement, à moins que je ne participe à sa réalisation, je ne dirais jamais _Je consacre beaucoup de temps à cette émission_. Je ne dirais donc pas dans ce cas _Je *lui* consacre beaucoup de temps_. S'il s'agit seulement de la regarder sur le petit écran, je dirais _Je consacre beaucoup de temps *à regarder* cette émission_ et donc _J'*y* consacre beaucoup de temps_.


----------



## Nicomon

Voilà qui résume tout à fait ma pensée... d'où ma préférence pour «* y* » aussi.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
regardez cette phrase : _Cette maison est jolie et toutes les autres dans le village _*y/lui ?*_ ressemblent._

Faut-il utiliser *y* ou *lui* ?

Merci de votre avis !


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut le pronom _lui_ dans ce cas:

_Cette maison est jolie et toutes les autres dans le village *lui* ressemblent._


----------



## bilijoli

Je mettrais spontanément "lui"...mais Y ne serait pas incorrect me semble-t-il....


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, ce ne serait pas incorrect à proprement parler, mais ce n'est pas quelque chose que je dirais.


----------



## bilijoli

OK......plus acceptable, ou moins inacceptable à mon sens  s'agissant d'un objet ("maison"),...  que d'une personne à l'égard de laquelle la locution "Y" pourrait paraître "cavalière"....


----------



## IlEnAppert

Bonjour à tous,


je suis tombé sur une phrase qui m'embrouille un peu.

"Tu préfères le café au chocolat?" -- "Oui, je lui préfère le café"


Je présume que "lui" porte sur le chocolat mais je ne vois pas pourquoi on use de "lui" quoiqu'il s'agisse d'une chose non vivante. L'emploi du pronom "y" ne serait-il pas plus approprié dans ce cas?

"Oui, j'y préfère le café."

(Il serait peut-être le mieux d'omettre "y/lui" et de dire tout simplement "Oui, je préfère le café.")

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci d'avance


----------



## stellasplendens

Surtout pas: j'y préfère le café. C'est incorrect.
Il est plus simple, pas spécialement mieux et en tout cas moins précis, d'omettre "lui", selon moi. Il s'agit vraiment d'une préfèrence de l'un par rapport à l'autre.

Bonne après-midi


----------



## Mout

"J'y préfère le café" est correct si tu réponds à la question : "au Central Park, tu préfères le café ou le chocolat ?" mais ce n'est pas notre question.

Je lui préfères le café = je préfère le café à lui, lui = le chocolat.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Merci de vos réponses

Mais en parlant d'un verbe tel que "penser à qqch", on emploie bien "y".

Penses-tu au café? - Oui j'y pense.


Quelle est la différence entre ces deux verbes?


----------



## janpol

Quelle est la différence entre ces deux verbes? 
"je lui pense" est incorrect tandis que "je lui préfère" est possible (j'aime bien X mais je lui préfère Y)


----------



## IlEnAppert

Mais je trouve sur internet des tas de contre-exemples à propos du verbe "convenir"

par exemple:

"On cherche toujours le mot qui y convienne le mieux." (= qui convienne le mieux au contexte)

Ou cela dépend-il finalment de la chose dont l'on parle? En parlant d'une robe faudrait-il donc dire comme suit?:

"On cherche toujours de belles boucles d'oreilles qui lui conviennent." (= qui conviennent à cette robe)


----------



## Opium

Je suis d'accord avec Tilt, dans le cas présent "y" et "lui" peuvent être supprimés et sous-entendus.
Si on me demande : "Que penses-tu de ce candidat? ou "Comment trouves-tu ce parfum ?, je réponds "Je préfère l'autre" ("lui" ou "y" n'est pas nécessaire).
"Une voiture est passée, une autre _lui_ succèdait." est tout à fait correct. Mais ce n'est pas du tout la même chose puisque dans ce cas il n'y a aucune comparaison, on utilise simplement la première voiture comme référence pour parler de la seconde.
"Convenir" s'utilise pour des humains, "aller" peut être utilisé pour des humains ou des choses. "Cette robe lui va bien" = "Elle porte bien cette robe, elle est jolie avec" ou "cette robe lui convient" = "Elle porte bien cette robe" = "cette robe *lui* plait".
IlEnAppert, tes exemples ne sont pas très français ...
"On cherche toujours le mot qui y convienne le mieux." On dit "On cherche toujours le mot qui *convient* le mieux" et on n'utilise pas "y", le contexte est automatiquement sous-entendu."On cherche toujours de belles boucles d'oreilles qui lui conviennent." Dit comme ça, pour moi, "lui" fait référence à une femme pas à un objet.
Désolée de ne pas fournir de règle mais tout dépend du verbe, de l'objet et du contexte.


----------



## OLN

IlEnAppert said:


> Mais en parlant d'un verbe tel que "penser à qqch", on emploie bien "y". Penses-tu au café? - Oui j'y pense.
> 
> Quelle est la différence entre ces deux verbes?


*- penser à* *qch* est transitif indirect, d'où la préposition *à* avant le complément d'objet.

*- préférer qch* est transitif direct. La préposition *à* se place avant le complément de comparaison (préférer qch *à* qch).

Je préfère Berlin *à* Paris —> J'aime bien Paris mais je *lui* préfère Berlin.
Selon le modèle : Je donne un os *à* mon chien —> Je *lui* donne un os.


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Est-ce qu'on peut transformer la phrase suivante:

Mettre un terme à une guerre

de cette manière-ci:

*Lui (ou Y???)* mettre un terme.

MERCI


----------



## itka

_*Y* mettre un terme._ (_lui_ est employé pour une personne ou pour une chose personnifiée)


----------



## film4reel

Il pris le train expresse, car il lui faisait confiance d'avantage que le train ordinaire.

Pouvons-nous utilisé le pronom "lui" pour désigner un objet inanimé?


----------



## atcheque

Oui, tout à fait.

Il *prit *le train *express*, car il lui faisait _d'avantage confiance_ *qu'au* *train ordinaire.
** : faire confiance à quelqu'un / **quelque chose*


----------



## Satine15

Bonjour,

laquelle des deux formes est correcte ?
La vérité finit toujours par triompher des obstacles qu'on lui / y oppose.
Personnellement, je dirai "lui", car dans ce cas, la vérité est personnifiée. Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Merci d'avance 
S.


----------



## Kartochka

Bonjour,
Selon moi "qu'on lui oppose" est en effet la meilleure forme


----------



## Macunaíma

Bonjour à tous


Je viens de lire un article sur le site du Nouvel Observateur où j'ai trouvé la phrase suivante:


> Ce travail l'a persuadé que la solitude est un risque sanitaire en soi, distinct de la depression ou du stress qui *lui *sont souvent associés. [source]


Je pense que j'aurais spontanément utilisé le pronom *y* au lieu de *lui *dans cette phrase sans savoir expliquer exactement pourquoi. Il ne s'agit pas d'un COS comme a été expliqué dans les posts ci-dessus. J'entend et lis souvent des phrases comme "qui y sont liés", "qui y est lié" qui ont la même structure. Je me demande si ce serait également correct d'utiliser le pronom y dans l'exemple que j'ai donné. Sinon, est-ce qu'on pourrait m'expliquer quelle est la différence?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Macunaima.

Le choix entre *y* et *lui* dépend apparemment du verbe ou de la locution verbale, mais hélas je ne parviens pas à distinguer selon quelle logique grammaticale :
_La solitude, je n'*y* fais jamais attention.
La solitude, je ne *lui* laisse jamais le temps de faire son œuvre._
Avec le verbe _associer_, _*y*_ ne me paraît pas impossible, mais j'aurais moi aussi utilisé *lui*, de même, mais j'en suis moins sûr, pour la plainte à laquelle on donne une suite, plus haut.


----------



## janpol

Avec le verbe _associer_, _*y*_ ne me paraît pas impossible (Logos)
Je prends un blanc d'oeuf, j'y associe 100 g. de farine... Non ?


----------



## Macunaíma

Uhm... en y réfléchissant mieux, je pense qu'il s'agit en fait d'un COS, contrairement à ce que j'avais dit dans mon post précédent: associer quelque chose (COD) à quelque chose d'autre (COS). Voilà pourquoi *lui* vous semble plus correct. Je me suis embrouillé probablement parce que la phrase était à la voix passive.

Bon, c'est gênant, ça! Il n'y a que quelques mois que je me suis mis à apprendre le français tout seul chez moi, donc veuillez excuser mes gaffes


----------



## kriley

"Cette liste de mots vient d'une enquête réalisé en France par _Francoscopie_. Classez-les selon l'importance que vous leur donnez."

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi on utilise le pronom "leur" dans cette phrase? Quel règle est-ce qu'on suit? Pourquoi pas "y"? 

Merci


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Il y a plusieurs fils sur ce sujet […].
Une différence peut-être faite entre un usage de pronom défini ou indéfini  "neutre" :
*leur = à eux
y = à cela
PS : *ici, _*y*_ ne pourra pas y être substitué.


----------



## kriley

merci- je ne savais pas exactement comment chercher d'autres fils sur ce sujet. Je vais les lire...

Donc, c'est parce que "les mots" ne sont pas une idée (à cela) mais plutôt des choses séparées, donc "à eux"?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Voilà, c'est bien expliqué comme cela


----------



## CapnPrep

kriley said:


> Donc, c'est parce que "les mots" ne sont pas une idée (à cela) mais plutôt des choses séparées, donc "à eux"?





atcheque said:


> Voilà, c'est bien expliqué comme cela


 Même pour des idées inséparables (_des frais_, _des vicissitudes_, _des fiançailles_, etc.) on mettrait _leur_. Le COI du verbe _donner_ est remplacé par _lui_/_leur_, et non par _y_ (sauf dans des cas tout à fait exceptionnels).

[…]


----------



## kokomal

Depuis des années j'apprends le français et les difficultés sont là. Donnez-moi vos mains pour me sauver, s'il vous plaît !!

Je ne reproche rien à ton poème. 
> Je ne lui reproche rien. 
Il ne répond pas à leurs questions. 
> Il n'y répond pas. 

Après la proposition 'à', "ton poème" et "leurs questions" sont les choses. 
Je ne vois pas la différence de ces deux phrases. 

Pourquoi on ne peux pas dire :
Je n'y reproche rien.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Je voudrais d'abord vous souhaiter la bienvenue à l'occasion de votre premier message sur ce forum.

Votre question me prend de court et je n'ai pas d'explication satifaiante à donner . L'emploi de lui /leur renvoyant à des inanimés au lieu de y semble limité à quelques verbes à doubles compléments comme _comparer , préférer, prêter _, par exemple : _Ces *avancées* en matière de traitemant semblent prometteuses et plusieurs équipes de chercheurs *leur *prêtent beaucoup d'attention_. Le CNTL signale cet emploi et quelques verbes de ce genre : LUI, LEUR, I,A,2,b

Peut-être que quelqu'un d'autre pourra vous en dire davantage.


----------



## CapnPrep

J.F. de TROYES said:


> L'emploi de lui /leur renvoyant à des inanimés au lieu de y semble limité à quelques verbes à doubles compléments comme _comparer , préférer, prêter _[…]


Le TLF dit « notamment » avec ces verbes, mais il y en a d'autres. Je pense qu'on peut dire, par exemple, _lui appartenir _ou _lui convenir_/_aller_ pour un inanimé :


il suffit d'un rien, une pièce qui manque à l'uniforme, un nez de clown sur un bureau d'avocat, pour faire
une entaille dans le monde, signifier qu'on ne *lui *[=au monde]* appartient* pas. (G. Aubry)
Un objet ne tient pas tellement à son nom qu'on ne puisse lui en trouver un autre qui* lui convienne* mieux (_La Révolution surréaliste_)
Voir aussi :
FR: y / lui
Quel titre y donneriez-vous?


----------



## anasabidi

Bonjour

"cette question, il ne faut pas* lui* donner de l'importance"

selon un manuel de grammaire, *lui *remplace :  complément d'objet indirect représentant une personne ou un animal. et selon le même manuel pour remplacer des choses, il faut utiliser *y *.  selon cette  "cette question" doit être remplacer par *y* . mais ça me semble lourd *y donner 

*que dites-vous de cette règle ? 


Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a en fait plusieurs exceptions à la règle de grammaire que vous citez. On dit donc bien _lui_ dans ce cas, même pour remplacer _cette question_ qui n'est pas un être animé.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonsoir,

Voici un exemple trouvé par moi-même. Je ne sais pas s'il faut utiliser y ou lui:

C'est *une vraie tentation*. Je crois ne pas pouvoir *lui / y *résister.

Merci de m'aider


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonsoir

Grammaticalement parlant, les deux options sont tout à fait correctes.
En ce qui concerne l'usage, je pencherais pour "y" - simplement parce que je l'ai plus souvent entednu


----------



## JClaudeK

"*lui*" s'emploierait pour une personne:
Cette femme/ cet homme, je crois ne pas pouvoir *lui *résister.


----------



## Rallino

JClaudeK said:


> "*lui*" s'emploierait pour une personne:
> Cette femme/ cet homme, je crois ne pas pouvoir *lui *résister.


Il y a des cas où _lui_ est utilisé pour un objet.

Ex : _Matériau minéral par excellence, le béton est généralement de couleur grise. Peinture, lasure, teinture dans la masse, il existe différentes possibilités pour *lui* donner des couleurs.
_
(Source : Quand le béton prend des couleurs)

Je ne saurais dire, pourtant, si c'est une particularité réservée uniquement au verbe _donner_ ou non.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, du reste "*y*" n'irait pas du tout dans cette dernière phrase.
Mais je suppose que cette question des pronoms "y" et "lui" doit déjà être traitée quelque part sur le forum.

Ici, par exemple :
FR: y / lui, leur


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Merci beaucoup


----------



## JClaudeK

Rallino said:


> Il y a des cas où _lui_ est utilisé pour un objet.


C'est vrai que dans l'exemple que tu donnes, "y" est impossible.
"donner une couleur / un air à qc." semble être effectivement un cas à part.

Mais la règle générale dit


> Le pronom personnel « *y* » remplace un *nom inanimé* introduit par _à_.
> Exemples :  _Elle pense *à ses vacances* ? ►_ _Elle *y* pense_. — _Tu as *à Paris* ? ► J’*y* vais_.
> Mais :  _Elle pense *à son amie*_ _►_ _Elle pense *à elle*_.
> Pronoms compléments d'objets directs et indirects - COD COI - Exercices interactifs de français


----------



## Bezoard

Le TLFi précise, à l'entrée LUI, LEUR :


> *b)* _Plus rarement._ [Renvoie à l'inanimé; représente alors, de préférence à _y,_ une chose déterminée ou personnifiée, notamment avec des verbes comme _comparer, conférer, demander, devoir, donner, préférer, prêter_] _S'il_ [_le commerce_] _empêche quelquefois le brigandage ouvert, il lui substitue toujours les tromperies cachées_ (Senancour, _Rêveries,_1799, p. 162)._Il avait eu des arbres pour amies. Il leur devait dix minutes divines _(Châteaubriant, _Lourdines,_1911, p. 24)._Ceux qui grossissent ou inventent les nouvelles qui peuvent nous désoler, en se gardant bien de leur donner une apparence de justification_ (Proust, _Guermantes 1,_1920, p. 22):
> 3. ... j'identifie la réalité de mon corps avec ce que mon corps est pour la perception (...). Ces deux modes d'existence sont irréductivement distincts; (...) si on *leur* sous-tend un contenu, c'est à condition que ce contenu ne soit pas lui-même pensé comme susceptible d'être donné à une conscience dans un rapport immédiat... G. Marcel, _Journal,_1914, p. 20.


----------



## silverwhite

Bonjour !

Je sais qu'on utilise les pronoms COI pour les êtres humains et les animaux. Mais est-ce qu'on peut également les utiliser pour les plantes ?

Par exemple,
J'ai donné de l'eau à ma plante. -> Je lui ai donné de l'eau.

Merci !


----------



## Yendred

silverwhite said:


> J'ai donné de l'eau à ma plante. -> Je lui ai donné de l'eau.


Oui c'est parfaitement correct  

_J'ai donné un coup de fer(*) à ma chemise.
-> Je lui ai donné un coup de fer._
(*) familièrement, _repasser_


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Tout à fait. 
Il sera plus simple de retenir que les pronoms COI sont à utiliser pour tout objet (au sens grammatical),  même immatériel.
"Il était passionné par la chasse aux papillons, et lui a consacré plusieurs manuels".


----------



## silverwhite

Ah, je croyais que pour les objets non animés, on utilisait plutôt "y" (Il y a consacré ...).

Par exemple,
- J'ai répondu *à mon ami*. -> Je *lui* ai répondu. 
- J'ai répondu *à la lettre*. -> J'*y* ai répondu.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Vous avez raison, manifestement.
Mes cours de grammaire sont trop loin, et je divague. Désolé pour le mauvais conseil.


----------



## Maître Capello

La difficulté vient du fait que le choix entre _y_ et _lui_ dépend tant du *nom* auquel le pronom fait référence que du *verbe*.

Si le verbe est _donner_, on utilise toujours _lui_, que le nom soit animé ou non :
_J'ai donné une pomme *à mon frère* → J'*y* en ai donné une_*  / _Je *lui* en ai donné une_ 
_J'ai donné de l'eau *à la plante* → J'*y* en ai donné_*  / _Je *lui* en ai donné_ 
_J'ai donné du mou *à la corde* → J'*y* en ai donné*_  / _Je *lui* en ai donné_ 

Si le verbe est _répondre_, on utilise _y_ ou _lui_ selon que le complément est un animé ou un inanimé :
_J'ai répondu *à mon ami* → J'*y* ai répondu_*  / Je *lui* ai répondu 
_J'ai répondu *à la lettre* → J'*y* ai répondu_  / Je *lui* ai répondu 

(* mais peut s'entendre en français très familier)


----------



## danielc

Au Canada nous avalons souvent à l'oral les deux premières lettres de _lui. _Cela donne un pronom qui rime avec _y_.


----------



## ChocolatHada

Bonjour!
En général, on dit que les pronoms COI "lui" et "leur" remplacen toujours des personnes ou des êtres animés.
Je voudrais savoir si c'est vraiment toujours une règle absolue ou en réalité on peut trouver des exceptions.
Par exemple, avec le verbe _ressembler_.
Je prends un exemple de la CNRTL:

_Elle n'a plus rien pour elle: elle ressemble *à une chandelle éteinte*. (RESSEMBLER : Définition de RESSEMBLER)_

Est-ce qu'on pourrait remplacer "à une chandelle éteinte" par _lui_, comme si c'était une personne?

Par exemple:

_Elle ressemble *à sa mère*... oui, je pense qu'elle lui ressemble beaucoup. 
Elle ressemble *à une chandelle éteinte*... oui, je pense qu'elle lui ressemble beaucoup. ???_


----------



## Maître Capello

ChocolatHada said:


> En général, on dit que les pronoms COI "lui" et "leur" remplacen[t] toujours des personnes ou des êtres animés.


Le pronom conjoint _lui_ peut parfois aussi remplacer des inanimés, mais généralement on emploie plutôt _y_ dans ce cas :

_Elle ressemble *à sa mère*. Elle *lui* ressemble beaucoup. 
Elle ressemble *à une chandelle éteinte*. Elle *y* ressemble beaucoup._

[…]


----------



## ChocolatHada

Merci!

Pardon, je viens de lire [ce] fil […] et maintenant je pense que dans le cas de "ressemble à une chandelle" les deux pronoms sont possibles... "elle lui/y ressemble".
Mais en tous cas ma question est répondue: *les pronoms "lui" et "leur" peuvent remplacer des choses inanimés*.
Voilà l'exemple le plus claire que je viens de trouver dans [ce] fil:
_Je donne un coup à ma voiture. Je lui donne un coup.  _
(À mon avis, après avoir lu les exemples, les pronoms "lui" et "leur" remplacent en général un 'bénéficiaire' de l'action... mais avec certains verbes -comme 'ressembler'- c'est plus difficile de concevoir un bénéficiaire...).


----------



## Maître Capello

ChocolatHada said:


> je pense que dans le cas de "ressemble à une chandelle" les deux pronoms sont possibles... "elle lui/y ressemble"


Non, dans ce cas seul _y_ est vraiment idiomatique. Le pronom _lui_ serait toutefois envisageable si la chandelle était personnifiée.



ChocolatHada said:


> Voilà l'exemple le plus claire que je viens de trouver dans l'autre fil:
> _Je donne un coup à ma voiture. Je lui donne un coup. _


Dans cet exemple, c'est bien _lui_ qui est standard étant donné que le verbe a deux compléments d'objet (direct et indirect). _Y_ ne serait dans ce cas pas totalement impossible, mais il serait très familier.

En bref, tout dépend du verbe considéré, de sa construction et de la nature de son ou ses compléments.


----------



## danielc

Donc pas de règle?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'y a malheureusement pas de règle universelle. Mais la règle générale – qui comporte un certain nombre d'exceptions – est que le pronom conjoint COI est _lui_ pour les animés et _y_ pour les inanimés, sauf s'il y a aussi un COD, auquel cas on utilise généralement _lui_, que le COI soit animé ou non.


----------



## Swatters

Les exceptions à la règles des deux objets est sémantiquement motivée également:

Quand l'objet indirect est le receptacle d'un don ou d'une qualité ou la cible d'un geste ou d'une émotion (l'objet direct), son pronom est _lui/leur_ quel que soit le caractère animé de l'OI: C'est l'azote dans l'atmosphère de la Terre qui lui confère (à la terre) sa couleur bleue. Il voulait s'attaquer au pays voisin pour s'emparer des ressources qui lui enviait (au pays voisin) tant.
Quand l'objet direct bénéficie de l'action du verbe,  , le pronom de l'OI est _y _: Je prépare ma voiture au contrôle technique -> Je l'y prépare. Elle a formé beaucoup de chiens à l'assistance des aveugles -> Elle y en formé beaucoup.
Une autre façon de concevoir de cette dichotomie parmi les verbes doublement transitifs est que ceux dont l'objet indirect est plus souvent animé que l'objet direct prennent _le lui _tandis que ceux dont l'objet direct est en général animé comparé à l'objet indirect prennent _l'y_.

Les verbes doublement transitifs dont les deux objets sont normalement animés sont rares, mais ils se rangent du côté des pronoms datifs: je leur présente mes enfants <-> je les présente à mes enfants

Bref, il n'y a pas de règles strictes, mais certainement une logique interne.


----------

